# T-Shirt Fulfillment Service



## crwnapparelinfo (Aug 30, 2015)

We currently custom order plastisol screens and heat press them ourselves, I am trying to find a company where I can just have them print our orders as they come in. I am scared on the DTG quality vs heat press. Can someone educate me on the difference and if DTG is good can you recommend where can I go? I pay wholesale for next level now about $4 and do not want a company who charges 20 for a shirt. Thanks


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

DTG is okay but I think the look is a little bit less than plastisol or screen printer (somehow it looks cheaper - hard to define but i think because sometimes you get some jaggies like digital printing)

Anyway how many shirts you need printed at a time?


----------



## crwnapparelinfo (Aug 30, 2015)

braindice said:


> DTG is okay but I think the look is a little bit less than plastisol or screen printer (somehow it looks cheaper - hard to define but i think because sometimes you get some jaggies like digital printing)
> 
> Anyway how many shirts you need printed at a time?


It can very, right now I need about 5 shirts of one design and two other shirts with one different design. I don't want to go through the expense of plastisol and be forced to order the screens when I am not certain if these designs will pick up.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are multiple printers on here that can print on demand. Google is also a great place to search.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

crwnapparelinfo said:


> It can very, right now I need about 5 shirts of one design and two other shirts with one different design. I don't want to go through the expense of plastisol and be forced to order the screens when I am not certain if these designs will pick up.


Sounds to me like DTG is a great option for your needs. Having small quantities like that screened can be very expensive. I use Next Level with my DTG and I love the quality myself. I personally tend to prefer DTG over screen printing as it has a much softer hand. The down side is it is DTG is CMYK based so no neons, sparkles and such. I have seen people add foil to DTG designs and that looks amazing!!!

IMHO for you to be cost effective you would need to have them printed via DTG or use a heat transfer like JPSS. It works ok on some light colors, but I would definitely stear clear of darks with it. I may be off with that last comment as I haven't used heat transfers since I got my first DTG.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I can't message you back. It says that you have exceeded your stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until you clear some space.


----------

